# My Horse Kash



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some of you know I was privileged to be able to get a horse from Ashley (RunAround) and her mom (BetterBuckskins) - I have always wanted a horse and when this opportunity presented its self I feel blessed to now own him.

Here he is all saddled up to go on a ride
[attachment=3:1mt60wyi]Kash front.jpg[/attachment:1mt60wyi]
[attachment=2:1mt60wyi]Kash side.jpg[/attachment:1mt60wyi]

This is after our ride - he was pulling on the bit a little so thats why his head is up (he doesnt like to stand still just loves to GO hehe)

[attachment=1:1mt60wyi]me and kash 2.jpg[/attachment:1mt60wyi]
[attachment=0:1mt60wyi]me and Kash.jpg[/attachment:1mt60wyi]

He knows more then I know so it is real fun to learn all the new things.

He doesnt live with me but at my friends horse farm but I see him almost every day 

THANK YOU ASHLEY!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your Welcome girl!  Looks like you guys are having lots of fun. :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Stacey....I know nothing about horses except I love them and want a couple myself.....he is pretty! Congrats on your new boy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Your Welcome girl!  Looks like you guys are having lots of fun. :thumb:


I wish I had more time recently to ride -- but I hope to ride on Monday or Tuesday 

My friends all really think he is a great horse - I keep overhearing them talking becasue the one lady is mostly deaf and she never hears me coming into the room LOL


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very handsome fellow!

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You both ...look very good together....... :wink: :greengrin: 
And he looks cool ...all dressed up...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful horse! hope y'all had fun! :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful opportunity and horse! :stars: Do share more pics as you ride and as time allows. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a handsome boy! What an opportunity for you, Ashley, it was wonderful of you to give him to Stacey :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful horse. I'd love to have one someday.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, he is so nice! That is cool that you got a horse.


----------

